# Boeing B777 sets the record



## syscom3 (Nov 10, 2005)

Hats off to Boeing for setting a new record!

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20051110/ap_on_re_eu/record_flight_10


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 10, 2005)

Almost 23 hours non-stop....

Imagine having to do that sitting next to ur Mother-In-Law......


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 11, 2005)

Or some woman chatting in her cell phone for 23 hours


----------



## evangilder (Nov 11, 2005)

Or a screaming baby!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 11, 2005)

Deffinatly hats off. Good Job Boeing. Another aviation milestone!


----------



## toffigd (Nov 11, 2005)

So now, all I need is a brand new 777 and I can visit my family in Australia  But honestly, I couldn't stand sitting 23 hours on my ass!


----------



## plan_D (Nov 11, 2005)

Snore. It's nothing special...they could have done it long ago if they were bothered. It's only because Airbus is taking the lime light they've done it.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 11, 2005)

However if Airbus had done it, it would have been an achievment?

I almost made it to Frankfurt, Germany to see the Airbus A-380 when it landed there a couple of days ago.


----------



## plan_D (Nov 11, 2005)

No, if Airbus had done it...it'd have still been a snore. Boeing could have done it years ago. They just want the headlines back.


----------



## trackend (Nov 11, 2005)

Am I right in thinking that acording to the link it had 27 passengers and only some of them paying ones.
Why do it the range of the aircraft is already known and there is no way i am going to be jammed into a plane for 23 hrs.
Bring back the Zepplin it took longer but what a luxurious way to fly (other the landing being a bit dodge on certain ocassions)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 11, 2005)

plan_D said:


> No, if Airbus had done it...it'd have still been a snore. Boeing could have done it years ago. They just want the headlines back.



You are more than likely right.


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 11, 2005)

Boeing sees the future of aviation as being medium sized jets flying non stop anywhere in the world. No more stops for refueling. Smaller size also means far more airports to fly to.

Airbus with their big A380 saw the future as the still traditional fly to congested hubs. Thus larger jets are needed to carry the passengers so they can get off and board the small and medium sized jets.


----------



## plan_D (Nov 11, 2005)

But ...this record is still nothing special - no matter who broke it. Since it could have been done years ago, and could probably be easily broken by Boeing themselves.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 11, 2005)

I think both Airbus and Boeing could break it again if they wanted.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 11, 2005)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I think both Airbus and Boeing could break it again if they wanted.


Agreed.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 11, 2005)

In fact I am sure there are scores of manufacturers that could break it if they really wanted to.


----------

